# Sprinkles??



## Nyyankeecutee

Hey everyone,
Ok so ive seen sprinkles ontop or in soap(at least it looks like sprinkles) how do they do this what do they use? Thank you


----------



## pops1

The sprinkles that are usually on top of soap are Jojoba Beads.I also use face safe glitter .I find that if you sprinkle the beads or glitter over the top of your soap as soon as it is unmolded a lot stays on because the soap is still moist ,sometimes it needs a gentle push to make the beads adhere to the soap
Jojoba beads are used as a gentle exfoliant  but in a lot of cases ie:-soap cupcakes they are used mostly for decoration.They come in lots of different colors and can be bought from your soap supplier.


----------



## Tabitha

It could be any number of things. Might be melt and pour soap in dif colors that has been diced up real small.


----------



## PurpleMolly

I mix together pink, blue and green bentonite clay beads and purple jojoba beads and it looks like food sprinkles (but tinier).  The cosmetic glitter is also lovely.  I have a little sachet with a mix of all of them in together as well as keeping the majority in individual packets.


----------



## tespring

I use those candy sprinkles that you see for cupcakes on my soap cupcakes.  Since they are made of sugar, they melt right up and are only for decorative purposes.


----------



## bubblesupbybethieb

Hi! I use the sprinkles that you put on cupcakes and cookies on my sugar cookie soap. They will melt a bit, but that makes a pretty rainbow color!


----------

